# Kingdom Trails



## dalecaluori (Jul 3, 2010)

Another Great day at Kingdom Trails!

Little wet in spots, but should be dry by now, summer has officially begun!

Big ride: Started in town, up to Kirby Connector, up Camptown, down Dead Moose Alley, Parrs Yard, Moose Alley, White School, Upper Pond, Leatherwood, Connector, Heaven's Bench, Ridge, Rim, Pines, Beat Bog, Herbs!

Where else can you get this much single track?! If such a place exists, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice, gotta get my butt back up there for another rip ASAP!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweet!  Kingdom Trails are on my bucket list...


----------



## snoseek (Jul 4, 2010)

One of the first visits when I get back. so awesome!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't wait to get up there! Glad you got a chance to ride it so early in the season.


----------



## Trev (Jul 4, 2010)

I am in upstate VT sooo frequently, I need to just bring my bike and drive over there... not sure why I haven't yet.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2010)

Trev said:


> I am in upstate VT sooo frequently, I need to just bring my bike and drive over there... not sure why I haven't yet.



You might like Milstone better, the trails are more technical.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Kingdom Trails are on my bucket list...


+1


----------

